# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  ساخت بچ فایل

## malek-fateme

*سلام*
*من می خوام بچ فایلی بنویسم که یک پوشه در مسیر پیش فرض بسازه و نام اون رو تاریخ همون روز قرار بده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*فرامین ساخت بچ فایل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## saied_genius

@echo off
::Fri 24-09-2004
set today=
set datenum=%date:~4,2%
set month=%date:~7,2%
set year=%date:~12,4%
set today=c:\%datenum%%month%%year%
echo %today%
md %today%



موفق باشيد.

----------

